# 'ring 11th-12th September Pictures



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

*Typical weather conditions the whole weekend.*









*If any of the names are wrong I apologise in advance (apart from the obvious). Off camera were Matt (M coupe), Jonathon, Nick, me.*









*Hotel annex building.*









*Ian making the most of the dry line on Sunday.*









*Matt disappearing over a crest at ??*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was a nice varied a collection of cars. 8)

Ian - Any chance of them pics? :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Gavin, lets play spot the corner.......... :?:

Scotty, I've sent them to both your email addr's

And they havn't bounced back.

I will send them again, now.

Ian.

Note the skylight fully open on the Hotel pic, to vent the build-up of gases.[smiley=toilet.gif] 

And then I forgot to close it and returned to the hotel to find an indoor pool. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

r14n said:


> Note the skylight fully open on the Hotel pic, to vent the build-up of gases.[smiley=toilet.gif]


 :lol: There was definately something in that beer!

Got the pics. Many thanks. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to see the weather was so bad, but glad you all had fun.

My group arrived last Friday afternoon (16th) following on from our trip to Stelvio and we left on Sunday morning. It stayed dry more or less throughout, but the problem was that there were masses of people on the Saturday, with folk from both Cannonball 8000 and Eurothrash taking up both track and paddock space.

Still, I managed to get 20 good laps in with a best of 08:32 secs bridge to gantry on Sunday morning in perfect conditions and on a virtually empty track. Missing it already 

Car performed like a charm. I serviced it and put fresh rear tyres on the day before I left. 10 days and 3500 miles later, the tyres need replacing.

The pictures I took can be found online at

http://public.fotki.com/b3ves/stelvio2005/

I'm sure there'll be some pictures from the ring published online somewhere. I'll have a look.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> The pictures I took can be found online at
> 
> ttp://public.fotki.com/b3ves/stelvio2005/


No they can't - you missed the 'h' off the 'http' :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

who's is the Porsche? Looks like it means business [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

justtin said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > The pictures I took can be found online at
> ...


But I've just put it back in ! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I read on the ringers forum that it was very crowded (ie carpark closed from early on etc)

Glad you got some good laps in. Was you queing to get off like we did last year?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Great pictures Rob.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Was you queing to get off like we did last year?


On the Saturday, it was the worst I've ever seen it. Queues were same length, but doubled up! The track opened at 1.30pm but I didn't even bother going out until 5.30pm.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sheesh!! That's what I feared would be the case. After last year I realy wanted to avoid a repeat of that hence we did a weekend that wasn't open on the Saturday and hence went Sat - Tues. Shame we didn't get the weather that you did. I wish I'd gone in May now as some RS246 guys had perfect weather and no traffic.

I bet if I go early next year it will pee down again! :roll:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Sheesh!! That's what I feared would be the case. After last year I realy wanted to avoid a repeat of that hence we did a weekend that wasn't open on the Saturday and hence went Sat - Tues. Shame we didn't get the weather that you did. I wish I'd gone in May now as some RS246 guys had perfect weather and no traffic.
> 
> I bet if I go early next year it will pee down again! :roll:


Next year I will travel out on a Sunday morning of a public weekend, do a late afternoon/early evening session, do all day Monday and then travel home Tuesday morning. I'll probably go at least twice during the year, once in May/June with the CSL and again in Sept/Oct with the Exige.

I'll be aiming to stay in Nurburg or the Dorint Novotel and will make bookings just as soon as the 2006 dates are announced.

I'll start a Nordschleife 2006 thread nearer the time.

Thoughts?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd be up for an earlier season trip although Sunday thru to Tues is a bit short for me.

Assumming on the Sunday you get 2-3 hours then all you'll get Monday is the afternoon (never opens on Monday mornings as that's when they tidy up the weekends mess).

Our out on Saturday and back on Tues meant we had an evening, a full day and Monday afternoon/evening.

Lets see how the calendar looks in Feb.

p.s. I won't be doing the Dorint. I simply don't see the point in spending so much when there's plenty of other places around. I'd probably stay somewhere more in Nurburg next time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice set of pics Rob.

Especially like this one.....does the little bloke in your passenger seat help to take the roof off :lol: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'd be up for an earlier season trip although Sunday thru to Tues is a bit short for me.
> 
> Assumming on the Sunday you get 2-3 hours then all you'll get Monday is the afternoon (never opens on Monday mornings as that's when they tidy up the weekends mess).
> 
> ...


It was open all day Monday when I was there in June.

I got a group rate at the Dorint which was _very_ competitive compared to the various small hotels within a 20km radius. Maybe something to do with the fact that it's now a Novotel...

First choice in Nurgburg for me would be the Hotel Am Tiergarten, 
http://www.am-tiergarten.de/

Food for thought.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That all sounds good to me!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

& me 8)


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Nice Pics Whats Andy (Head of the table ) Andyroo driving about in these days.

I havent seen him about since "Noggybabe" days. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Andy's latest run-a-bout...........










Stripped out ex porsche cup racing car now re-registered for the road.

I had the pleasure of being piloted around O.P. on Tuesday for a few laps.
My neck is still hurting.

Another trip to the ring sounds good to me also...............

Ian


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

sounds just like Andys cup of tea. :lol:

I can still remember the run around Donnington in his 600Bhp + RS4


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Was you queing to get off like we did last year?
> ...


Just seen this pic!! What a nightmare queue!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Here are some pictures from my visit at 18 september:

http://www.ringrebel.nl/TF18092005/TF18092005.html


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh!! That's what I feared would be the case. After last year I realy wanted to avoid a repeat of that hence we did a weekend that wasn't open on the Saturday and hence went Sat - Tues. Shame we didn't get the weather that you did. I wish I'd gone in May now as some RS246 guys had perfect weather and no traffic.
> ...


Absolutely. Having heard various stories of how little recent visitors got out on the circuit and the shocking stories on threads such as this I have come to the conclusion that in the main, public weekend days are to be avoided. I for one will not be doing the "Friday to Sunday" experience again.

Personally, in driving 450 miles each way to get to the place, I want to be ensured (weather aside) of an enjoyable on track experience; the place is infested with idiots on weekend days and the recent behavious has just got worse and worse. I would rather invest in taking 3 days off work and going on a run of weekdays to avoid all the sh*te that is going on there at weekends now.

I have only been to the place 4 times but when we first started going a few years ago it was still * relatively* undiscovered by the brits and dutch etcâ€¦..but the incessant coverage of the place in car mags and Clarkson's features have made it the Butlins of track days IMO. The track, and the whole ring experience itself are unique. I still really want to go but next year will be looking very closely at the calendar to determine a run of days when it is open in the week. I am also evaluating 2 different groups who run exclusive track days at the Nordschliefe.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just an update for those that recall the Jag XKR that came over to the 'ring in our group.

The estimate was Â£18.5k so it was written off! :?

The guy concerned has since spent Â£42k on a replacement Jag and is going over there this weekend to salvage his mods.

As expensive weekend for him!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Just an update for those that recall the Jag XKR that came over to the 'ring in our group.
> 
> The estimate was Â£18.5k so it was written off! :?
> 
> ...


Bloody hell. I'd have thought the car was worth more than Â£18.5K. Defo won't be buying a Jag if that's the level of depreciation 

Was defo an expensive weekend for him. At least he's getting sorted, although i'm surprised he's getting another Jag.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Bloody hell. I'd have thought the car was worth more than Â£18.5K. Defo won't be buying a Jag if that's the level of depreciation


Cars cost most in depreciation nowadays, residuals seem to have gone down the pan recently. One of the reasons I'm hanging on to the Monaro for the foreseeable future. Where else am I going to get anything like the performance and comfort for the money? At least with only a 1000 Monaros in total imported (i.e the same as the total number of the limited edition Audi TT sports model!) they should be sought after in the future.



> Was defo an expensive weekend for him. At least he's getting sorted, although i'm surprised he's getting another Jag.


I'm surprised too after the ribbing he took from mr RS246 - about the Jag being an 'old mans car' - at dinner in the evening! Did feel sorry for him, I thought he took it well, although it was obvious from the video that it was a simple case of 'too fast, too soon', not a biker getting in the way as he first said :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

oops sorry guys. It was Â£28.5k estimate not Â£18.5 !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> oops sorry guys. It was Â£28.5k estimate not Â£18.5 !


That makes more sense, although still a shocker that a fairly low key shunt caused quite that much damage.


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

some race action....

not sure where but looks like Hohe Acht (?)

http://www.20832.com/renn.tv/VLN8_Bilstein_Land.wmv


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> some race action....
> 
> not sure where but looks like Hohe Acht (?)
> 
> http://www.20832.com/renn.tv/VLN8_Bilstein_Land.wmv


Ouch, that had to hurt 

He was going some though


----------

